# installer prog linux sur os x



## David Imboden (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer [size=-1]*bluefish*.openoffice.nl

[/size]Sur mac os x, si je le fait avec le ./configure dans le terminal ça plante car j'ai pas de pkgconfig et si j'essai avec fink cela install mais quand je lance la commande bluefish dans le termial il dit qu il peut pas ouvrir : "cannot open display".

Comment faire?

merci


----------



## ntx (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
pour compiler bluefish, lance la commande configure et suis les instructions pour installer toutes les librairies nécessaires (pkg-config, gtk, ...). Cette commande va définir l'environnement pour la compilation. Puis lance make pour la compilation proprement dite.


----------



## David Imboden (8 Août 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> pour compiler bluefish, lance la commande configure et suis les instructions pour installer toutes les librairies nécessaires (pkg-config, gtk, ...). Cette commande va définir l'environnement pour la compilation. Puis lance make pour la compilation proprement dite.



J'ai bien tout installé avec fink mais quand je lance sur le terminal j'ai un message qu'il ne peut ouvrir l'écran, alors je tape "bluefish" sur X11 et il ne connait pas la commande! que faire?


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2005)

lance x11 et depuis le terminal Apple lance bluefish. Ca devrait marcher.


----------



## Alx (8 Août 2005)

Dans X11:
/sw/bin/bluefish


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Août 2005)

as tu bien placé un
source /sw/bin/init.sh dans ton .bashrc ou autre ?


----------



## ntx (9 Août 2005)

Pour qu'un exécutable puisse être reconnu sans devoir se placer dans son répertoire ou écrire le chemin complet dans la commande, il faut qu'il se trouve dans l'un des répertoires définis dans la variable PATH. Tu peux faire "echo $PATH" pour connaître sa valeur.


----------

